# As an homage to the NFL Combine now underway...



## Cashout (Feb 28, 2013)

I started my Chest Routine yesterday with straight Flat Bench @ 225 for Max Reps

Set 1 = 27 Reps X 225
Set 2 = 20 Reps X 225
Set 3 = 15 Reps X 225
Set 4 = 15 Reps X 225


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 28, 2013)

Why do they do this? I don't understand it. Seems like a weird way to determine if you're good at football...

Those are some great numbers though Cash.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 28, 2013)

good stuff... was at 23-24 my pb


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2013)

MY boy Cushing killed this part of the combine few years back..New Jersey=Champ


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 28, 2013)

Damn Cash 77 reps at 225 is 17,325 pounds you moved. NICE


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 28, 2013)

some good shit for sure


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 28, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> MY boy Cushing killed this part of the combine few years back..New Jersey=Champ



Yeah he did. Must of been running some TNE


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 28, 2013)

id like to 15 reps of 225.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 28, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Yeah he did. Must of been running some TNE



hes been on the gear since he was a kid.I never saw anyone fuck shit up like he did in highschool


----------



## R1rider (Feb 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I started my Chest Routine yesterday with straight Flat Bench @ 225 for Max Reps
> 
> Set 1 = 27 Reps X 225
> Set 2 = 20 Reps X 225
> ...



^^ impressive Cash. I can barely get 25 reps @ 225lbs myself on a good day. 

Do you max out? whats your max?


----------



## R1rider (Feb 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do they do this? I don't understand it. Seems like a weird way to determine if you're good at football...
> 
> Those are some great numbers though Cash.




They do it to measure strength and muscle endurance. Not the best way as there are many other ways. It sucks to rep out 225 if your tall or have a huge wingspan


----------



## R1rider (Feb 28, 2013)

raw strength endurance measure


----------



## Cashout (Feb 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do they do this? I don't understand it. Seems like a weird way to determine if you're good at football...
> 
> Those are some great numbers though Cash.



You are 100% correct - it is plain ridiculous that they use this as an assessment. When are you EVER as a football player lying on your back push upward? NEVER! 

Football is all leverage and technique. It has nothing to do with reps on a bench or even max weight.

I did this to prove a point to a neighbor yesterday. He was bragging about one of the guys in the combine that played ball with his kid in college. The kid is a stud TE and will be playing in the NFL on Sundays. The kid 6' 4" @ 252 lbs did 18 reps with 225. 

I commented that that was nothing. He issued the obligatory "challenge" and then we when to my house and into the gym so I could prove my point. 

Needless to say, I finished up this conversation 27 reps later by tell him, "See, how many times one can do 225 means nothing in terms of playing football now give me my $100 please."


----------



## Cashout (Feb 28, 2013)

R1rider said:


> ^^ impressive Cash. I can barely get 25 reps @ 225lbs myself on a good day.
> 
> Do you max out? whats your max?



I've not maxed in more than 20 years. I never do straight set flat bench. I did this to prove a point to a neighbor who was talking out of his backside about things of which he has zero knowledge.


----------



## mattyice (Feb 28, 2013)

Cashout said:


> You are 100% correct - it is plain ridiculous that they use this as an assessment. When are you EVER as a football player lying on your back push upward? NEVER!
> 
> Football is all leverage and technique. It has nothing to do with reps on a bench or even max weight.
> 
> ...



for OL and DL... push off is 99% of the game, considering they train to hold a block for 4 ct.  While it does not define a players abilty, it will define his limitations.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 1, 2013)

mattyice said:


> for OL and DL... push off is 99% of the game, considering they train to hold a block for 4 ct.  While it does not define a players abilty, it will define his limitations.



Not to be augmentative but I'll assert after doing some research on every first round OL and DL drafted in he past 20 years that it the max rep 225 bench press doesn't even define the limitations of an OL of DL - Chris Samuels - 18 reps on bench 10 year career - 6 time Pro-Bowler, Warren Sapp, HOF - 16 reps, the list goes on and on...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Not to be augmentative but I'll assert after doing some research on every first round OL and DL drafted in he past 20 years that it the max rep 225 bench press doesn't even define the limitations of an OL of DL - Chris Samuels - 18 reps on bench 10 year career - 6 time Pro-Bowler, Warren Sapp, HOF - 16 reps, the list goes on and on...



Ask any football player what helps the most in the gym and they'll tell you it's the Deadlift.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ x2

but dont forget, cleans, snatch and squats also


----------



## Georgia (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Cash, the reps for these were they clean or momentum driven from a bounce off of the chest? Watching the NFL combine they all bounce they bar up and drop it hard on the chest to get it back up. Never see them do it clean straight up and down with no momentum.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 2, 2013)

Just like every other set that I ever do - feeling and form come first. No bouncing, butt bridging, bench bellying the weight.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 2, 2013)

Good post Cash.  I agree that a lot of exercises as tests are overrated.  

For instance:  My kid brother plays pro hockey, he is about 6'-2.5" and only about 205-215 (depending on season).  He doesn't have a huge bench, he can squat and clean a decent amount but I tell you what...he can do off balance type strength exercise that I would challenge anyone here to be able to top.  He is strong and agile but I can still out lift him in the big 3.  He, however, would probably wreck me in any athletic event.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 2, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Not to be augmentative but I'll assert after doing some research on every first round OL and DL drafted in he past 20 years that it the max rep 225 bench press doesn't even define the limitations of an OL of DL - Chris Samuels - 18 reps on bench 10 year career - 6 time Pro-Bowler, Warren Sapp, HOF - 16 reps, the list goes on and on...



Its all good.  I was answering a question not throwing down an arguement lol

That said.. I asked a pt staff member of a highly ranked college football team at a bowl game meetn greet recently... That was the answer he gave me and this makes sense.


----------

